# Finally arriving on sunday 5th!



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Just want to thank everyone for helping me through the last month, have received invaluable information from all of you, great advice and words of wisdom! Hope to meet you guys and girls when I get out there, perhaps next weekend?? Once again thank you for making it so much easier to plan and organise my move, I am on facebook and skype if anyone wants to exchange details to keep in contact pm me with your details! See you soon! xxx


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

sara81 said:


> Hope to meet you guys and girls when I get out there, perhaps next weekend??


Sounds like an excellent excuse to drink beer!!


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Vodka and passion for me!!!! I cant wait, ill let u Dubai experts pick a place!


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Sara,

I assume the "passion" is a mixer for the Vodka! LOL.


best of luck


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Genghis said:


> Hi Sara,
> 
> I assume the "passion" is a mixer for the Vodka! LOL.
> 
> ...


lol of corse, cheeky! its the best mixer I swear by it!


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

sara81 said:


> lol of corse, cheeky! its the best mixer I swear by it!


For sure, there's nothing like a bit of passion. he he

Anyway I hope your move is stress free. Have you got accomodation sorted out for when you arrive?
When do you start work?


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Genghis said:


> For sure, there's nothing like a bit of passion. he he
> 
> Anyway I hope your move is stress free. Have you got accomodation sorted out for when you arrive?
> When do you start work?


Yes company provides me with an apartment all bills paid for, for the duration of my employment, so that is one headache I will be without! All I know is that it's in Satwa. I arrive late night sunday, have monday to myself where I plan to go to the beach to start on my tan lol and then start work on the tuesday! Are you in Dubai already? What do you do there how long have you been there?


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

sara81 said:


> Yes company provides me with an apartment all bills paid for, for the duration of my employment, so that is one headache I will be without! All I know is that it's in Satwa. I arrive late night sunday, have monday to myself where I plan to go to the beach to start on my tan lol and then start work on the tuesday! Are you in Dubai already? What do you do there how long have you been there?


Not living there yet, been over for holidays and interviews / recci missions.
I arrive on Oct 22nd and will be working as a dancer / model.

Only joking I will be working in construction. My wife is coming over in January. Luckily I have the same arrangement as you with apartment provided - most likely Discovery G's or the Greens.
What line of work do you do?


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Genghis said:


> I arrive on Oct 22nd and will be working as a dancer / model.



Hahaha! I am a personal trainer but landed myself a supervisory position managing the activites at a lovely hotel on Jumeirah Beach  I think it's office hours so will hopefully be able to freelance pt in the evenings.


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

sara81 said:


> Hahaha! I am a personal trainer but landed myself a supervisory position managing the activites at a lovely hotel on Jumeirah Beach  I think it's office hours so will hopefully be able to freelance pt in the evenings.


Brilliant, which hotel is it?

My wife has beauty salon at home and she will be looking for work in a nice hotel spa or salon when she arrives in January.

I'd say there would be lots of work for you in the evenings as P.T. too.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Genghis said:


> Brilliant, which hotel is it?
> 
> My wife has beauty salon at home and she will be looking for work in a nice hotel spa or salon when she arrives in January.
> 
> I'd say there would be lots of work for you in the evenings as P.T. too.


Genghis, I really, really hate to be the one to tell you this but: In the Spa's and Nail Bars and Beauty Salon's over here, the girls are mainly Phillipina's. They are happy to work for a wage way below what your wife would probably accept. In most other countries this would be considered outrageous and racist. In Dubai, it's just par for the course.

Sorry.


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

flossie said:


> Genghis, I really, really hate to be the one to tell you this but: In the Spa's and Nail Bars and Beauty Salon's over here, the girls are mainly Phillipina's. They are happy to work for a wage way below what your wife would probably accept. In most other countries this would be considered outrageous and racist. In Dubai, it's just par for the course.
> 
> Sorry.


Flossie is right, even the fitness industry in Dubai does not pay well at all, the salary that I am being offered is low but I have accepted it as they pay for everything else and I am planning to make up for the low salary through my own freelance work. Some people think I am crazy for accepting the job offer with such a low salary but I plan to work hard and progress therefore this is hopefully just a stepping stone for something bigger and better!


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

flossie said:


> Genghis, I really, really hate to be the one to tell you this but: In the Spa's and Nail Bars and Beauty Salon's over here, the girls are mainly Phillipina's. They are happy to work for a wage way below what your wife would probably accept. In most other countries this would be considered outrageous and racist. In Dubai, it's just par for the course.
> 
> Sorry.


Yeah I understand what you are saying and we are aware of this.
She has however had interest from some of the hotels in a management capacity, which is better paid. That said it is not comparable with home but she needs to work for her sanity more than anything else.

Thanks for the heads-up though.

G


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Genghis said:


> Yeah I understand what you are saying and we are aware of this.
> She has however had interest from some of the hotels in a management capacity, which is better paid. That said it is not comparable with home but she needs to work for her sanity more than anything else.
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up though.
> ...


That's great that she has an option, then. I think ALOT of women here don't work because it's not comparable to home and not worth their while. Am thinking about doing something that pays less for sanity's sake myself. But then wonder if it's worth it because schools here call days of at the drop of a hat, etc. No family for free childcare.


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

flossie said:


> That's great that she has an option, then. I think ALOT of women here don't work because it's not comparable to home and not worth their while. Am thinking about doing something that pays less for sanity's sake myself. But then wonder if it's worth it because schools here call days of at the drop of a hat, etc. No family for free childcare.


Well the option is either stay at home working or come out here and work for less money unfortunately. I'm not suggesting we can afford for her not to work as some income is better than none. We have no kids so there really would be no point in being out here unless she is working but me being here alone is not going to work (for either of us).
She is coming out at the end of Nov for a visit and some interviews so we'll see what comes out of those.


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Finally!!! A vodka drinker!! Welcome Sara81. I am into my 3rd month here and met some great people from this forum and usually arranging stuff. Your welcome to join anytime.


----------

